# THE BEST CURE I THINK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## eddy123 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi. i havent been on this site for a few years now , there was a time when i couldnt get off it and was checking in all the time .

i know alot of people are going to disagree ....but i was in a place that was so hell'ish i was constantly panicking and throwing up even ended up in a and e 
and couldnt even get out of bed for weeks .

i would suggest go on diazepam ... it will relax you straight away . anxiety will fade and when the anxiety fades so does the dp/dr 
i know people say its addictive blah blah ....but wouldnt you rather have a few nice years of feeling how you used to feel and then when you are ready slowly taper off it rather than feel like total sh*t 24/7 ????

its what i did and i felt so normal and YES it will have the same effect on like 99% of people so there is no .... 'BUT WILL IT WORK ON ME ' OR WILL IT MAKE ME WORSE CRAP .

ANY THOUGHTS ?????


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

You're probably right. Which is why thousands of prescriptions are written for it every year.

My doctor said that he didnt want me to go down the route of drugs because he belives that it was one single event (whether that event lasted 2 days or 2 years) that sparked my symptoms off, not a constant anxiety (Ive only had one brief spell of anxiety that lasted bout 5 days and once I'd finished the job at work it went)

My syptoms will relent, until they go when they are ready. I am not anxious. Many others will probebly disagree with you for this very reason.


----------



## eddy123 (Aug 27, 2011)

i was aiming it at more to the people ...that are posting day in day out about how they cant do on anymore and that they want to die etc when all it takes is a bit of diazepam and they will be feeling as good as before .

not in cases like yours obvz you dont seem to have it as bad as most


----------

